# Matt 5:22



## RickyReformed (Sep 30, 2004)

Mat 5:22 [quote:6d23adb846]But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother will be liable to judgment; whoever insults his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, 'You fool!' will be liable to the hell of fire. [/quote:6d23adb846]

What is the correct application of this verse? Are we to refrain from calling *any* individual a "fool"? Or are we to refrain from calling only our "brother" in the faith a "fool"? 

I'm asking because in an e-mail debate between 'agnostic determinist' Derek Sansone (also apostate and a former Reformed Christian) and Reformed apologist Vincent Cheung, Mr. Cheung calls Mr. Sansone a 'moron' since in Psa 14:1 says:

[quote:6d23adb846]The fool says in his heart, "There is no God." They are corrupt, they do abominable deeds, there is none who does good. [/quote:6d23adb846]

- and in the new testament, the root word for 'fool' is 'moros' from which we get our English word 'moron'. 

Î1/4Ï‰ÏÎ¿ÌÏ‚
moÌ"ros
mo-ros'
dull or stupid (as if shut up), that is, heedless, (morally) blockhead, (apparently) absurd: - fool (-ish, X -ishness).

However, regarding Mat 5:22, John Gill, in his commentary, states:
[quote:6d23adb846]By "brother" is meant, not in a religious sense, one that is of the same faith, or in the same church state; nor, in a strict natural sense, one that is so in the bonds of consanguinity; but in a large sense, any man, of whatsoever country or nation: for we are to be angry with no man; that is, as is rightly added, without a cause...[/quote:6d23adb846]

And on Psa 14:1, Gill says:
[quote:6d23adb846]This is to be understood not of a single individual person, as Nabal, which is the word here used; ... but of a body, a set of men, who justly bear this character; and ... but such who are fools in their morals, without understanding in spiritual things.[/quote:6d23adb846]

Is John Gill correct that we cannot call atheists individually fools but only as a class?

My current position on this text is to err on the side of caution, and refrain from calling anyone a pejorative, in light of Mat 12.36-37:

[quote:6d23adb846]36. I tell you, on the day of judgment people will give account for every careless word they speak, 37. for by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned.[/quote:6d23adb846]

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 30, 2004)

What is needed first is a good understanding of what Jesus was teaching in this section of his Sermon on the Mount (SoM). That will help us avoid unnecessary difficulties and limit apparent contradictions. However, we can begin by saying that when it is appropriate to label a person [i:cbcc5e9328]biblically[/i:cbcc5e9328] as a fool (a technical term for the unregenerate, to be contrasted with 'wise' when used in that context), then it certainly cannot be wrong, and could even be used by God as an (jarring!) instrument of reproof, and even salvation.
[quote:cbcc5e9328]How many of you want to please God, but see your quickness to anger (James 1:19) as a major obstacle to your growth in grace? You can overcome sinful anger, but it takes work. Are you willing to work? Are you willing to listen?
Pleasing God is a matter of your sanctification. There is only one way to holy living in the Christian life""listening to God"(tm)s Word, and doing what it says. You can"(tm)t do it alone. You need the Holy Spirit"(tm)s help. A word of warning: even if you prayerfully put God"(tm)s Word into practice in your life, don"(tm)t expect your problem to disappear overnight. However, you will see progress.
Anger is a powerful, natural emotion. God gave you an urge to attack problems and defeat them. Too often you fail to control and direct anger and make it function as it ought. Instead, your sinful will redirects and misdirects""and Satan hijacks""the power of anger for sinful purposes. Your energies are wasted on everything but the real problem. This is especially true when you falsely view a person as the problem. Avoiding this sin is a big step to controlling your anger.
Jesus taught an important lesson about anger in Matthew 5:21-26. Though thankfully it might never show itself fully developed, your anger directed at people unjustly is murder in the heart. Anger against a person is an accusation. It is a declaration that this person is worthy of your hostility. Human courts might judge your words, but God judges your motives and the attitudes related to them. His judgment is perfect. Do you want to come before him to give an account for yourself?
Jesus continues with his lesson with an illustration about worship (5:23). When you come before God to worship him, your conscience may reminded you that you are at odds with someone else. He may have just cause to be angry with you. Or you may be harboring evil anger against him. In any case, you are entering God"(tm)s presence for one purpose (worship), and there is another purpose he has for seeing you! There is an unresolved case pending trial before him, and you are in the wrong. You know God"(tm)s unerring justice will find you guilty. 
Leave your gift at the altar (5:24)! Go see that offended brother. Be reconciled, and get the court case dropped. Then come back and worship God with a clean conscience. Let this truth control your thinking: sinful anger is a major obstacle to your fellowship with God. 
Finally, in verses 25-26 Jesus emphasizes the urgency of the issue. Agree with your adversary quickly, he says, or else you will certainly pay the full price of justice. Be open and sincere. Admit your fault honestly. Abandon your own animosity. If the conflict nevertheless remains unresolved, remember God will judge your intentions perfectly, and you can still stand before his bar of justice in good conscience, if on your part the attempt was genuine.[/quote:cbcc5e9328]
As you point out, it is better to err cautiously in most cases. Jesus' warnings about judging (SoM, Matt. 7:2) are in the same vein. We have to careful that we are using God's own standard--the Word--to judge, and we shouldn't be afraid, then, to be judged ourselves by it.


----------

